
Ask HN: Honor 8x secretly taking screenshots? - deewana
I have noticed that my Honor 8x keeps getting &quot;Couldn&#x27;t capture screenshot&quot; notifications (because some apps do not allow) from time to time. And none of these are initiated by me. I have a strong suspect that Honor 8x is secretly spying&#x2F;stealing data in form of screen captures. Has anyone else also experienced this?
======
jmnicolas
If you didn't see it happen on any other phone of the same brand what makes
you think it's generalized to all the Honor 8X ? You might be the only one
targeted.

------
moviuro
Wipe/flash and start over. See if it happens again.

